
Convert sqlite results to json consumable dicts [python] - khubo
https://github.com/khubo/sqliteJson
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
khubo
I will do it. thanks :D

